# The Meaning of Life



## Wiseacre

What is the meaning of life?   And the meaning of your life in particular?   Mankind has been wondering about that for a very long time.  Many religions say that your life is pre-determined, whatever happens is God's will.   Which may be, but some of those religions also say that we have choices to make, if and you make the wrong ones then salvation will not be yours.   So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?       

Leaving aside the questions of religion and salvation, I do think each of us is responsible for deciding what the meaning of our lives is, and acting accordingly.   A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?  That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?

My opinion is that the meaning of our lives depends on the impact we've had on those we share our lives with.   Making the world a better place for somebody, even one person, is not a bad place to start with.   Not everyone agrees with this of course;  many are more focused on self-enrichment or aggrandisement.  Personally, I have no problem with this up to a point, improving your standard of living and that of your family is okay by me.   So long as you are not doing so at the expense of others that is.   

The other thing is more of a self-actualization thing IMHO.   Trying to make yourself into a better and smarter person is not a bad thing either.   Nothing wrong with a little more wisdom.  How you spend the time you have is the real meaning of your life; spend it wisely.


----------



## Unkotare

Wiseacre said:


> What is the meaning of life.





Yes.


----------



## paravani

Sh*t Happens...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddlrGkeOzsI]Lake Peigneur sinkhole disaster - YouTube[/ame]

Can't you just imagine the telephone conversation with the engineer who miscalculated?

"Ya hear that loud sucking noise, boy?  That's the sound of your career."

-- Paravani


----------



## emilynghiem

The Meaning of Life:
To understand and appreciate the beauty in everything and every person around you, the interconnected design of all elements in harmony with the greater whole, and the love and good purpose in everything in the universe.


----------



## midcan5

One of my favorite writers said it best. "You will never be happy if you continue to search for what happiness consists of. You will never live if you are looking for the meaning of life."   Albert Camus 

The meaning of life is in living, it is not in some thing we can point to or experience now for tomorrow will be different. It is the journey and thus unknown. Some questions have no answer.


----------



## Dante

Wiseacre said:


> What is the meaning of life?   And the meaning of your life in particular?   Mankind has been wondering about that for a very long time.  .







> &#8220;_People say that what we&#8217;re all seeking is a meaning for life. I don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s what we&#8217;re really seeking. I think that what we&#8217;re seeking is an experience of being alive,_ so that our life experiences on the purely physical plane will have resonances without own innermost being and reality, so that we actually feel the rapture of being alive.&#8221;
> 
> Joseph Campbell



I'll let Joe speak for me



> &#8220;Life has no meaning. Each of us has meaning and we bring it to life. It is a waste to be asking the question when you are the answer.&#8221;


----------



## Dante

Wiseacre said:


> Many religions say that your life is pre-determined, whatever happens is God's will.   Which may be, but some of those religions also say that we have choices to make, if and you make the wrong ones then salvation will not be yours.   So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?







> &#8220;There seem to be only two kinds of people: Those who think that metaphors are facts, and those who know that they are not facts. Those who know they are not facts are what we call &#8220;atheists,&#8221; and those who think they are facts are &#8220;religious.&#8221; Which group really gets the message?&#8221;
> 
> Joseph Campbell



    &#8220;Mythology may, in a real sense, be defined as other people&#8217;s religion. And religion may, in a sense, be understood as popular misunderstanding of mythology.&#8221;

    Joseph Campbell


----------



## Dante

Wiseacre said:


> 1)  So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?
> 
> 2) A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?  That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?
> 
> 3) My opinion is that the meaning of our lives depends on the impact we've had on those we share our lives with.   Making the world a better place for somebody, even one person, is not a bad place to start with.
> 
> 4) The other thing is more of a self-actualization thing IMHO.   Trying to make yourself into a better and smarter person is not a bad thing either.   Nothing wrong with a little more wisdom.  How you spend the time you have is the real meaning of your life; spend it wisely.



1) Of course

2)  Before I moved west, I used to visit the cemeteries where all my friends and family are buried. It was also part of a job I had for a while, but I did always like to visit for other reasons. Lost of people visit new graves. Give a few years, not so many people. A few more years, people like me would tidy uop just for something to do and to browse the lives that once graced this world.

3) Your opinion is very close to mine. I am an amalgamation of all those I have been in contact with and who I have allowed to enter my world of perception .. good and bad, for better or worse. I always try to make the world around me better. I do it because it makes me feel better to see people's reactions and to be able to pay back what good has come my way.

4) Carl Rogers

5) You have no 5 but I do. It's a confession of sorts. I am and am not really Dante. This place is and is not real.  I do believe we all have much more in common than most here would admit, but it makes perfect sense. Why? We found each other and now seek each other out.  How fucking cool is that? (no cognitive dissonance with me because I know who I am and what this place really is)

Dante

dD

ciao


----------



## midcan5

Sometimes I think we want an answer and thus a solution. A pathway. It is the solution that is the problem for all good and evil can come from the solution. Maybe it is better if we just keep asking? 

A few months ago I lent this book to a neighbor, she died while In Cape May of a brain aneurysm. We never got to discuss meaning, but she died in a place she loved. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Meaning-Life-Very-Short-Introduction/dp/0199532176/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8]The Meaning of Life: A Very Short Introduction: Terry Eagleton: 9780199532179: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rD9TjBYAgA]The Meaning of Life - YouTube[/ame]

h[remove to watch]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61VXSZrAdQ4

h[remove to watch]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx1yXvcT2kw


----------



## BreezeWood

*The Meaning of Life*


with or without interruptions ... 

does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?


----------



## Wiseacre

midcan5 said:


> Sometimes I think we want an answer and thus a solution. A pathway. It is the solution that is the problem for all good and evil can come from the solution. Maybe it is better if we just keep asking?
> 
> A few months ago I lent this book to a neighbor, she died while In Cape May of a brain aneurysm. We never got to discuss meaning, but she died in a place she loved. The Meaning of Life: A Very Short Introduction: Terry Eagleton: 9780199532179: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> The Meaning of Life - YouTube
> 
> h[remove to watch]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61VXSZrAdQ4
> 
> h[remove to watch]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx1yXvcT2kw




I ordered a copy, it'll get here in a few days.   Maybe we can discuss it later.


----------



## Wiseacre

BreezeWood said:


> *The Meaning of Life*
> 
> 
> with or without interruptions ...
> 
> does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?




Do we not learn more from our mistakes and negative experiences than otherwise?   If we had no failures, no pain, no sorrows, would we feel our joys, successes, good times as much?


----------



## uscitizen

I am the only one, the rest of you are just part of my dream.


----------



## eots

paravani said:


> Sh*t Happens...
> 
> Lake Peigneur sinkhole disaster - YouTube
> 
> Can't you just imagine the telephone conversation with the engineer who miscalculated?
> 
> "Ya hear that loud sucking noise, boy?  That's the sound of your career."
> 
> -- Paravani





When I was a little kiddy
My mommy she would tell me
Even the world's best laid plans
End up in the garbage can
We got a saying around our house
Your shit's in a knot, your head should me in a noose
High blood pressure and an early death
Is all it'll get you so you might as well accept that


CHORUS:

SHIT!
Happens
SHIT!
Happens
It happens, it happens
SHIT!
Happens
SHIT!
Happens
DON'T WORRY!
'cause shit will always happen


She had a little party while her parents were away
Guess she figured everything would be okay
35 skinheads and a rugby team
Drinking that liquor cabinet clean
Best friend's brother was a biker
So you hired his gang for the bouncers
Started wrecking your place so you called the cops
The cops get in your face and destroy your house you see

Chorus

I'm not sick and I'll always be like this
There's something to think about while I take a piss
I whip out my dick and I point it at the hole
I then relax and let the pressure flow
An extra stream will start to squirt
Right up in the air, and on my shirt
But I won't be mad, nor get uptight
'cause it happens like this every fuckin night


----------



## wavingrl

http://www.ashleighbrilliant.com/book9revised.htm



To be lived fully.

Find the highest ideals--perfectionism, a good thing.

Never accept less than the 'Absolute Best'.

Work for what is Good--anyway you can.

Identify --Foolishness and ignore it.

Go on your way--further and further and further, beyond what is yet known and 'proven' cough.

Sometimes --roflmao--works. Always be able to lol at yourself. You will never lack for entertainment. 

Forget about being understood---'Random'--those who 'have been There' will always understand. Might not say much--but be certain that very few haven't made 'all, some, most of the mistakes' over and over again.


----------



## Votto

Wiseacre said:


> What is the meaning of life?   And the meaning of your life in particular?   Mankind has been wondering about that for a very long time.  Many religions say that your life is pre-determined, whatever happens is God's will.   Which may be, but some of those religions also say that we have choices to make, if and you make the wrong ones then salvation will not be yours.   So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?
> 
> Leaving aside the questions of religion and salvation, I do think each of us is responsible for deciding what the meaning of our lives is, and acting accordingly.   A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?  That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?
> 
> My opinion is that the meaning of our lives depends on the impact we've had on those we share our lives with.   Making the world a better place for somebody, even one person, is not a bad place to start with.   Not everyone agrees with this of course;  many are more focused on self-enrichment or aggrandisement.  Personally, I have no problem with this up to a point, improving your standard of living and that of your family is okay by me.   So long as you are not doing so at the expense of others that is.
> 
> The other thing is more of a self-actualization thing IMHO.   Trying to make yourself into a better and smarter person is not a bad thing either.   Nothing wrong with a little more wisdom.  How you spend the time you have is the real meaning of your life; spend it wisely.



When reading your post it reminds me of the movie city slickers.  In it, Billy Crystal goes to a ranch out west in a mid life crisis as he tries to determine what the meaning of his life is all about.  He runs into this cowboy who seems to have a great many answers to life and Billy asks him what the meaing of his life is.  The cowboy then holds up one finger.  Perplexed Billy asks what the finger represents.  The cowboy responds "one thing".  Billy asks what the one thing is.  The cowboy retorts, "That is for you to decide".


----------



## Dajjal

What is the meaning of life? 42


----------



## Dajjal

Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.


----------



## lizzie

I'm not sure what the *meaning of life* is, but I think it's a good idea to try to live in it, and participate in it, without letting it give you a bad attitude. Try to learn how to truly love (much easier said than done), and value yourself enough to be happy no matter what life throws your way. It's not for the faint at heart, or the weak in spirit.


----------



## Mr. H.

midcan5 said:


> One of my favorite writers said it best. "You will never be happy if you continue to search for what happiness consists of. You will never live if you are looking for the meaning of life."   Albert Camus
> 
> The meaning of life is in living, it is not in some thing we can point to or experience now for tomorrow will be different. It is the journey and thus unknown. Some questions have no answer.



My fave: "every day is a journey, and the journey itself is home". 
-Matsuo Basho


----------



## there4eyeM

"What is the meaning of life?" is a good example of how vocabulary and grammar can be married to form meaningful-sounding questions that are insignificant. In the question is the implication that meanings exists and life must have one.
Meaning is something humans seek and see. Meaning is not 'out there'. Meaning, like the kingdom of heaven, is within one.

Now, I'm off to the pizza shop to have them make me one with everything...


----------



## Votto

Dajjal said:


> Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
> We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.



I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.

Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.


----------



## uscitizen

The meaining of life?
That I am not dead yet.


----------



## Votto

uscitizen said:


> The meaining of life?
> That I am not dead yet.



What makes you so sure?


----------



## Unkotare

Votto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
> We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
Click to expand...



Do ants sweat?


----------



## Votto

Unkotare said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
> We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do ants sweat?
Click to expand...


How would you know if they did?  Got a microscope?


----------



## Unkotare

Votto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do ants sweat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if they did?  Got a microscope?
Click to expand...




Shouldn't _you_ know?


----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYSXBsGOVuc]Monty python - Universe song ( original ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ECUtkv2qV8]Monty Python - always look on the bright side of life (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dajjal

Votto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
> We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
Click to expand...


Thats funny, but you are going to get a serious answer.
According to the spirit teachers I have studied under, animals do not incarnate as humans, and humans never go backwards in evolution. We are a species that have individual souls, but ants have group souls. I do not know what happens to ants group souls as they evolve, but I am sure they do not become human.


----------



## midcan5

Dajjal said:


> Thats funny, but you are going to get a serious answer.
> According to the spirit teachers I have studied under, animals do not incarnate as humans, and humans never go backwards in evolution. We are a species that have individual souls, but ants have group souls. I do not know what happens to ants group souls as they evolve, but I am sure they do not become human.



The problem I have with this sort of dialogue concerning meaning in a philosophic discussion is that there is no way we can analyze what is pure speculation. Funny, but just the other day I was joking with my wife about reincarnation, a friend of hers and my sister are firm believers. I told her that with reincarnation I could have been anyone so I preceded to tell her of my past existences. She gave me her usual reply, 'stop talking like an idiot.'   

"If I was dead, I wouldnt know I was dead. Thats the only thing I have against death. I want to enjoy my death." Samuel Beckett


----------



## Votto

Dajjal said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think the meaning of life is that we have experience that evolves our conciousness.
> We are an immortal spirit that incarnates countless times for experience sake. We eventually acheive a state of grace, or enlightenment ,and after that we continue to evolve in a spirit world as immortals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats funny, but you are going to get a serious answer.
> According to the spirit teachers I have studied under, animals do not incarnate as humans, and humans never go backwards in evolution. We are a species that have individual souls, but ants have group souls. I do not know what happens to ants group souls as they evolve, but I am sure they do not become human.
Click to expand...

Oh dear, another fundi reincarantionalist who refutes evolution.


----------



## Dante

Votto said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often have nighmares about my last life.  I was an ant gathering food for the colony and all I remember is look up and seeing a giant shoe and then everything went black.  It makes me break out in a sweat and I wake up right after that.
> 
> Did I mention that I was a king ant?  I was royalty don't ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny, but you are going to get a serious answer.
> According to the spirit teachers I have studied under...*but I am sure they *...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, another fundi reincarantionalist who refutes evolution.
Click to expand...


Taking the Daj serious would require checking reality at the door.


----------



## Dante

BreezeWood said:


> *The Meaning of Life*
> 
> 
> with or without interruptions ...
> 
> does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?



'better' is too subjective a term. necessary?


----------



## Dante

"Eternity has nothing to do with time. Eternity is the dimension of here and now which thinking and time cuts out. This is it. And if you don't get it here, you won't get it anywhere."

Joseph Campbell


----------



## Dante

Votto said:


> ...the movie city slickers.  In it, Billy Crystal goes to a ranch out west in a mid life crisis as he tries to determine what the meaning of his life is all about.  He runs into this cowboy who seems to have a great many answers to life and Billy asks him what the meaing of his life is.  The cowboy then holds up one finger.  Perplexed Billy asks what the finger represents.  The cowboy responds "one thing".  Billy asks what the one thing is.  The cowboy retorts, "That is for you to decide".



Ahh, what it 'represents' not what it means. 

What it refers to.


----------



## Dajjal

Votto said:


> Oh dear, another fundi reincarantionalist who refutes evolution.



Not really, I consider evolution theory as fairly well proved. But I also think the soul evolves.
The soul and body evolve together, pushing each other forward. There would be no point in evolution going backward, so we do not become animals. But according to some spirit teachers I have studied, animals evolve toward perfection in their own right, and they do not become human.

I think the universe is a realm of experience created for us to spiritually evolve in, and we are the ghosts in the machine. We survive physical death, and reincarnate thousands of times, until achieving enlightenment. After which we continue to evolve as immortal beings in the spirit world.

I reject the biblical and quranic notion that we die and are judged to go to heaven or hell.
Such a system where we were judged on just one life, would have injustice built into it.


----------



## midcan5

http://ec.libsyn.com/p/7/1/d/71d0bd...1ce3dae902ea1d01cd8334d6cc598f07&c_id=1778994


"The perennial ideas that grip the philosophical imagination and more or less exhaust its endeavors can be summarized as two: the idea of meaning or value in the universe, and the idea that reality has an ultimate nature."           A. C. Grayling


----------



## jan

emilynghiem said:


> The Meaning of Life:
> To understand and appreciate the beauty in everything and every person around you, the interconnected design of all elements in harmony with the greater whole, and the love and good purpose in everything in the universe.



That's as good of a description as I've ever heard.



BreezeWood said:


> *The Meaning of Life*
> 
> 
> with or without interruptions ...
> 
> does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?



I don't enjoy the trying times in my life but it does seem that the biggest lessons are learned during those times for some reason.  Perhaps it's because my spirit is receptive to the ultimate spirit more during times of striff?  Maybe during those times the channels open more?

The funny thing is that basically I really like my life to move along quite peacefully...so those blips in the plan really throw things out of whack for me.



Wiseacre said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Meaning of Life*
> 
> 
> with or without interruptions ...
> 
> does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we not learn more from our mistakes and negative experiences than otherwise?   If we had no failures, no pain, no sorrows, would we feel our joys, successes, good times as much?
Click to expand...


I think the hard times are a growth experience...but dag-gone...sometimes I just don't wanna grow anymore!!!!!!  




midcan5 said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny, but you are going to get a serious answer.
> According to the spirit teachers I have studied under, animals do not incarnate as humans, and humans never go backwards in evolution. We are a species that have individual souls, but ants have group souls. I do not know what happens to ants group souls as they evolve, but I am sure they do not become human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have with this sort of dialogue concerning meaning in a philosophic discussion is that there is no way we can analyze what is pure speculation. Funny, but just the other day I was joking with my wife about reincarnation, a friend of hers and my sister are firm believers. I told her that with reincarnation I could have been anyone so I preceded to tell her of my past existences. She gave me her usual reply, 'stop talking like an idiot.'
> 
> *"If I was dead, I wouldnt know I was dead. Thats the only thing I have against death. I want to enjoy my death."* Samuel Beckett
Click to expand...


Ok...and with that quote let me just say that I think that's probably what it's all about...being able to "enjoy" your death.  To be able to look back on your life to not necessarily see perfection, but to see a life in which those around you have somehow been uplifted by your being.  To be able to live an honest life...being true to yourself as much as possible and true to others as well.  Less than that would leave regret on one's deathbed...which personally I'd like to avoid.  In those moments before I pass...I want to feel connected to the universal spirit...and without honesty I believe it an impossibility.

I realize all that gets into the spiritual / religious state of mind that I carry...but there it is.  The end is a culmination of the race...for better or worse.  I just want to be able to face it honestly...and without pain.  Give me the pain meds when I'm on my deathbad!  No pain...please.


----------



## oldfart

Wiseacre said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Meaning of Life*
> does being beaten down make one a better person, would one be the same otherwise - is turmoil necessary in the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we not learn more from our mistakes and negative experiences than otherwise?   If we had no failures, no pain, no sorrows, would we feel our joys, successes, good times as much?
Click to expand...


We learn different things from adversity and good fortune.  Too much of the first results in broken people; too much of the last results in shallow people.  In both we define meaning by what we hold onto and what we let go.


----------



## Votto

Dante said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the movie city slickers.  In it, Billy Crystal goes to a ranch out west in a mid life crisis as he tries to determine what the meaning of his life is all about.  He runs into this cowboy who seems to have a great many answers to life and Billy asks him what the meaing of his life is.  The cowboy then holds up one finger.  Perplexed Billy asks what the finger represents.  The cowboy responds "one thing".  Billy asks what the one thing is.  The cowboy retorts, "That is for you to decide".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, what it 'represents' not what it means.
> 
> What it refers to.
Click to expand...


Curses.  Correction noted.

Say, you are not my wife at the other end are you....?


----------



## BreezeWood

Dajjal said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another fundi reincarantionalist who refutes evolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, I consider evolution theory as fairly well proved. But I also think the soul evolves.
> The soul and body evolve together, pushing each other forward. There would be no point in evolution going backward, so we do not become animals. But according to some spirit teachers I have studied, animals evolve toward perfection in their own right, and they do not become human.
> 
> I think the universe is a realm of experience created for us to spiritually evolve in, and we are the ghosts in the machine. We survive physical death, and reincarnate thousands of times, until achieving enlightenment. After which we continue to evolve as immortal beings in the spirit world.
> 
> I reject the biblical and quranic notion that we die and are judged to go to heaven or hell.
> Such a system where we were judged on just one life, would have injustice built into it.
Click to expand...





> *Dajjal:* But according to some spirit teachers I have studied, animals evolve toward perfection in their own right, and they do not become human.



*... and they do not become human.*


have you ever met a Terrier ? - seriously.




> *Dajjal:* I reject the biblical and quranic notion that we die and are judged to go to heaven or hell. Such a system where we were judged on just one life, would have injustice built into it.



no hell -

our physiological forms reside conditionally in the Everlasting allowing our Spirits the time to free themselves upon completion ... why then would a Spirit seek another body it would then have to struggle again to "get out of" ?


----------



## Unkotare

These posts would be a lot easier to read if people knew how to use the quote function.


----------



## Dajjal

BreezeWood said:


> no hell -
> 
> our physiological forms reside conditionally in the Everlasting allowing our Spirits the time to free themselves upon completion ... why then would a Spirit seek another body it would then have to struggle again to "get out of" ?



The spirits say the afterlife consists of many different planes, which are at different stages of spiritual development. We go to the plane, or realm that suits the stage our soul is at.  Lower realms are dark and dismal and could be described as hell, but higher realms are heaven like. The spirits that inhabit these planes of existance can go down to a lower plane to visit it, but they cannot rise to a higher plane because they cannot bear the light. In order to progress spiritually so that they can rise higher they have to reincarnate. Because the spirit world has no pressure or challenges like this world does. Also because we have karmic debts that have to be settled before we can progress, and we cannot pay karma in the spirit world because of its neutrality.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## RoccoR

Wiseacre;  _et al,_

The principle question ("What is the meaning of life?") presupposes that life was created by an intelligence with an intended purpose; _(maybe)_ a Supreme Being (SB).  If this is the case, then the human cannot know the meaning of life until the SB reveals it in some definitive and demonstrative way; a way in which no human may rebut _(it becomes a latent devine purpose)_.  

_(This does not seem to be the case.  There is no universally accepted theme or guide for humanity to follow.  The various belief structures have different interpretations on life, how it should interact, and how it should culturally evolve; as well as the value of life.)_​
If life is merely a consequence of a combination of chemical elements - that eventually came together to form the building blocks of what we call "life," and that "life" evolved over time - in the right environment, to eventually form a _homo sapien_, then there is no specific purpose to life.  It is a natural consequence -- out of the formation and processes of the universe. 



Wiseacre said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> -----------------------------------​
> And the meaning of your life in particular?
> So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?
> A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?
> That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?


*(COMMENT)*

The follow-on questions are indeterminate issues related to _(but not limited to)_  consciousness and the synaptic spark behind creativity, intelligence, self-awareness, and cognitive interpretations of the observable reality as it is individually perceived; to include the concepts of history and legacy. 

It is the sentient concepts of history and legacy that drives the latter questions _(supra)_.  In this, not all humans are bound.  Some simply do not care what history says about them or what legacy they leave behind.  Thus, it is not a universal set of concerns with no set answer.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## PretentiousGuy

What is the meaning of life?


Why do you assume meaning? Some nihilists would say that life takes on whatever meaning you assign to it while I would argue that is not meaning but a transient feeling. The question is so frequently asked that it has almost become the cliche of philosophical discourse. It very much irks me to see the question.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> Why do you assume meaning? Some nihilists would say that life takes on whatever meaning you assign to it while I would argue that is not meaning but a transient feeling. The question is so frequently asked that it has almost become the cliche of philosophical discourse. It very much irks me to see the question.




Is your being very much irked something that anyone reading this should give even a tiny bit of a shit about?


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Unkotare said:


> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> Why do you assume meaning? Some nihilists would say that life takes on whatever meaning you assign to it while I would argue that is not meaning but a transient feeling. The question is so frequently asked that it has almost become the cliche of philosophical discourse. It very much irks me to see the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your being very much irked something that anyone reading this should give even a tiny bit of a shit about?
Click to expand...


If you dont give a shit why post that you dont give a shit? There are plenty of posts that I dont give a shit about and if I commented on them I would be here forever. Seems like a waste of time to post this. Unless you wish to advertise that you dont give a shit, in which case a shit is probably given.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> 
> Why do you assume meaning? Some nihilists would say that life takes on whatever meaning you assign to it while I would argue that is not meaning but a transient feeling. The question is so frequently asked that it has almost become the cliche of philosophical discourse. It very much irks me to see the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your being very much irked something that anyone reading this should give even a tiny bit of a shit about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you dont give a shit why post that you dont give a shit?
Click to expand...



Because I gave a shit about posting that I don't give a shit, and because you needed to know how insignificant what irks you really is.


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Unkotare said:


> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your being very much irked something that anyone reading this should give even a tiny bit of a shit about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont give a shit why post that you dont give a shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I gave a shit about posting that I don't give a shit, and because you needed to know how insignificant what irks you really is.
Click to expand...


Feel better unko?


C'mon unko there is something else that is irking you. No one gets pissed at someone merely opining on an internet forum. What is it? If it is with the content of the post have at it. If it is something else spare me the details and take your anger somewhere else.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont give a shit why post that you dont give a shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I gave a shit about posting that I don't give a shit, and because you needed to know how insignificant what irks you really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better unko?
> 
> 
> C'mon unko there is something else that is irking you. No one gets pissed at someone merely opining on an internet forum. What is it? If it is with the content of the post have at it. If it is something else spare me the details and take your anger somewhere else.
Click to expand...



What are you talking about? _You're_ the one who declared himself 'irked.'


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Unkotare said:


> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I gave a shit about posting that I don't give a shit, and because you needed to know how insignificant what irks you really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better unko?
> 
> 
> C'mon unko there is something else that is irking you. No one gets pissed at someone merely opining on an internet forum. What is it? If it is with the content of the post have at it. If it is something else spare me the details and take your anger somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? _You're_ the one who declared himself 'irked.'
Click to expand...


You are the one acting like you are irritated, unko.  I didn't like the question and you threw a tantrum. It was kind of amusing in the randomness of it all.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PretentiousGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better unko?
> 
> 
> C'mon unko there is something else that is irking you. No one gets pissed at someone merely opining on an internet forum. What is it? If it is with the content of the post have at it. If it is something else spare me the details and take your anger somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? _You're_ the one who declared himself 'irked.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one acting like you are irritated, unko.  I didn't like the question and you threw a tantrum. It was kind of amusing in the randomness of it all.
Click to expand...




Who brought up being 'irked'? Simple question.


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Unokatore you have spent considerable effort and several posts trying to demonstrate that you do not give a shit. Quite a length to go to when you don't give a shit.

Furthermore it is an internet forum, the sole purpose of the site is to opine. I find the question to be overused and presumptuous. Don't care? Fine. Then what are you doing here? I suspect your purpose is to troll.


----------



## Unkotare

Why didn't you answer my simple question? Who brought up being 'irked'?


----------



## PretentiousGuy

I did bring it up, anyway I've entertained this trolling far to long; time to allow others to get back to the actual topic. Whatever you wanted from this I hope you got it.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> I did bring it up, anyway I've entertained this trolling far to[sic] long; time to allow others to get back to the actual topic. Whatever you wanted from this I hope you got it.





"Too long"


Maybe the meaning of your life should be to learn English.


----------



## anotherlife

Wiseacre said:


> What is the meaning of life?   And the meaning of your life in particular?   Mankind has been wondering about that for a very long time.  Many religions say that your life is pre-determined, whatever happens is God's will.   Which may be, but some of those religions also say that we have choices to make, if and you make the wrong ones then salvation will not be yours.   So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?
> 
> Leaving aside the questions of religion and salvation, I do think each of us is responsible for deciding what the meaning of our lives is, and acting accordingly.   A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?  That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?
> 
> My opinion is that the meaning of our lives depends on the impact we've had on those we share our lives with.   Making the world a better place for somebody, even one person, is not a bad place to start with.   Not everyone agrees with this of course;  many are more focused on self-enrichment or aggrandisement.  Personally, I have no problem with this up to a point, improving your standard of living and that of your family is okay by me.   So long as you are not doing so at the expense of others that is.
> 
> The other thing is more of a self-actualization thing IMHO.   Trying to make yourself into a better and smarter person is not a bad thing either.   Nothing wrong with a little more wisdom.  How you spend the time you have is the real meaning of your life; spend it wisely.



Very interesting.  Rarely is this question asked. 

I am amazed how much our birth family environment determines our lives, potentially.  In some cases, such as mine, it determins it 99.9%, so I don't even get to ask this question, and also half the people on earth don't get to ask this question for the same reason.  

But if we assume that we can ask, then I guess I speculate, that moving on lightly with minimal interference onto our environment/people is the best life possible.  This is not achievable fully, because we all feel pain and hunger, but the closer we get to this, the more meaningful our life is.  

It is a great achievement if we can beautify something, probably the only thing that we can do, considering that every work and effort is a zero sum game.  It is especially interesting, that most of the time beautifying something is the same as not doing anything about it ... which brings us back to the need of moving on lightly as above. 

It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is.  In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever. 

(I know the above view may be unpopular, my literature teacher got pissed of by it too, but I would like to risk it here for an answer to your VERY interesting question.  Maybe there will be message board members here to discuss about it.    )


----------



## Wiseacre

"  It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is. In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.  "


Each of us can create a purpose for our lives, with or without a belief in God or a religion.   It may well be that some peope allow others to define their life's purpose for them, like suicide bombers for instance.   Whether most people do or don't decide for themselves the meaning of their own life is debateable.   Ultimately we have the choice, if we let someone else make it for us then that's unfortunate.


----------



## anotherlife

Wiseacre said:


> "  It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is. In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.  "
> 
> 
> Each of us can create a purpose for our lives, with or without a belief in God or a religion.   It may well be that some peope allow others to define their life's purpose for them, like suicide bombers for instance.   Whether most people do or don't decide for themselves the meaning of their own life is debateable.   *Ultimately we have the choice,* if we let someone else make it for us then that's unfortunate.



Interesting that you are mentioning the suicide bombers.  I am a western christian and have never been to Asia, but I knew vaguely a girl from the middle east who was trained from her toddler age in the most fanatic islam, and actually considered suicide bombing as a high note and purpose of her life.  We all in the class were trying to talk her out of her philosophy but weren't successful.  Then they moved during the summer so nobody knows about her any more, but it raises the question if there is an age limit under which you lose your decision rights?


----------



## Wiseacre

anotherlife said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> "  It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is. In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.  "
> 
> 
> Each of us can create a purpose for our lives, with or without a belief in God or a religion.   It may well be that some peope allow others to define their life's purpose for them, like suicide bombers for instance.   Whether most people do or don't decide for themselves the meaning of their own life is debateable.   *Ultimately we have the choice,* if we let someone else make it for us then that's unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you are mentioning the suicide bombers.  I am a western christian and have never been to Asia, but I knew vaguely a girl from the middle east who was trained from her toddler age in the most fanatic islam, and actually considered suicide bombing as a high note and purpose of her life.  We all in the class were trying to talk her out of her philosophy but weren't successful.  Then they moved during the summer so nobody knows about her any more, but* it raises the question if there is an age limit under which you lose your decision rights?*
Click to expand...



Answer:   NO.   Why would anyone think otherwise?   It's your life, you can decide for yourself how you want to live it, or change direction at any time.


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Wiseacre said:


> "  It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is. In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.  "
> 
> 
> Each of us can create a purpose for our lives, with or without a belief in God or a religion.   It may well be that some peope allow others to define their life's purpose for them, like suicide bombers for instance.   Whether most people do or don't decide for themselves the meaning of their own life is debateable.   Ultimately we have the choice, if we let someone else make it for us then that's unfortunate.



I was am absolutely fascinated with humans need for purpose, even nihilists tend to assign their own purpose to life. I find it difficult to relate to the sentiment but it is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Unkotare

So now you're not a human?


----------



## Dante

Unkotare said:


> So now you're not a human?



netbot


----------



## PretentiousGuy

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're not a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netbot
Click to expand...


Unokotare I am a god, or maybe I was speaking in generalised terms take your pick. You can thank Dante for quoting your post otherwise I would have never seen it.


----------



## Unkotare

PretentiousGuy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're not a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netbot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unokotare I am a god, or maybe I was speaking in generalised terms take your pick.
Click to expand...



I pick you're an idiot.


----------



## Truthmatters

the meaning of life is to find meaning for your life.

If you dont than life has no meaning unless you imbue it with meaning.

in other words.

Life has no meaning because your life is a random chance and in that radom chance you got lucky and exsist.


You can leave it at that and be pleanty happy.


If you need MORE meaning than that then you can imbue it into your life.


Lately this line from Harvey keeps running through my mind.


The main character: "a wise man once told me that to be sucessful in life you have to be Oh so smart or oh so kind, I chose kind."


He chose the meaning of his life.


you can to


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzOIhLJ1C-Y]James Stewart - Harvey (2/2) - YouTube[/ame]


i misremebered it a little but its still has the same meaning


----------



## Truthmatters

if you need one then find your puka


----------



## Truthmatters

Elwood Doud found his puka


----------



## Truthmatters

Púca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truthmatters

I dont need a pucca I use fact in place of them


----------



## Truthmatters

I do love Elwood Doud like crazy though


----------



## Unkotare

Elwood Blues said it better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzOHq5WbQ8k]We&#39;re Gettin the Band Back Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

anotherlife said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the meaning of life?   And the meaning of your life in particular?   Mankind has been wondering about that for a very long time.  Many religions say that your life is pre-determined, whatever happens is God's will.   Which may be, but some of those religions also say that we have choices to make, if and you make the wrong ones then salvation will not be yours.   So, can we assume that you have at least some decisions over what your life means?
> 
> Leaving aside the questions of religion and salvation, I do think each of us is responsible for deciding what the meaning of our lives is, and acting accordingly.   A couple hundred years from now, who's going to know or care about us or what we did?  That being so, what should we be concentrating on here and now?
> 
> My opinion is that the meaning of our lives depends on the impact we've had on those we share our lives with.   Making the world a better place for somebody, even one person, is not a bad place to start with.   Not everyone agrees with this of course;  many are more focused on self-enrichment or aggrandisement.  Personally, I have no problem with this up to a point, improving your standard of living and that of your family is okay by me.   So long as you are not doing so at the expense of others that is.
> 
> The other thing is more of a self-actualization thing IMHO.   Trying to make yourself into a better and smarter person is not a bad thing either.   Nothing wrong with a little more wisdom.  How you spend the time you have is the real meaning of your life; spend it wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  Rarely is this question asked.
> 
> I am amazed how much our birth family environment determines our lives, potentially.  In some cases, such as mine, it determins it 99.9%, so I don't even get to ask this question, and also half the people on earth don't get to ask this question for the same reason.
> 
> But if we assume that we can ask, then I guess I speculate, that moving on lightly with minimal interference onto our environment/people is the best life possible.  This is not achievable fully, because we all feel pain and hunger, but the closer we get to this, the more meaningful our life is.
> 
> It is a great achievement if we can beautify something, probably the only thing that we can do, considering that every work and effort is a zero sum game.  It is especially interesting, that most of the time beautifying something is the same as not doing anything about it ... which brings us back to the need of moving on lightly as above.
> 
> It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is.  In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.
> 
> (I know the above view may be unpopular, my literature teacher got pissed of by it too, but I would like to risk it here for an answer to your VERY interesting question.  Maybe there will be message board members here to discuss about it.    )
Click to expand...


some interesting stuff.

do understand though that those born in cirumstances of family controlling their lives can be tossed aside if one wishes.

Im not sure if you are speaking of some inherited ohysical condition and that can not be tossed asside I understand that.


When you bow to family responsibilites that is a choice.

I came for a poor family with 8 kids.

I chose to leave the minute I was 18 and persued  a way to educate myself.

even in doing so I still reached back and supplimented my familys income.

I also played the part of grandparent to my younger siblings.

scrapping arround to come up with trips to disneyland, school clothes and the like.


Your idea of causing the least impact on the world arround you is a little bit off though.

causing the least negative impact would be more in line with my own thinking.


If you can impact with goodness then impact away.

Elwoods plan did that.


----------



## Wiseacre

"  I am amazed how much our birth family environment determines our lives, potentially. In some cases, such as mine, it determins it 99.9%, so I don't even get to ask this question, and also half the people on earth don't get to ask this question for the same reason.   "


  A lot of our values and attitudes are formed in the 1st 10 years of our lives, according to Maslow I think.   And it ain't easy to break the mold so to speak, and make big changes.   Some do, some don't, but I would still maintain that we eah have a choice, assuming we have the mental faculties that is.   Other than that, physical handicaps or economic circumstances do not determine your choices for the kind of person you want to be, or the kind of live you want to live.   Maybe you'll never be rich in terms of material possessions and money, or be a famous artist or athlete.   But those things are not really central to how you're going to define what your life means.

"  But if we assume that we can ask, then I guess I speculate, that moving on lightly with minimal interference onto our environment/people is the best life possible. This is not achievable fully, because we all feel pain and hunger, but the closer we get to this, the more meaningful our life is.   "

I would argue that making the world a safer, cleaner, and better place to live is not a bad way to create a meaning.   Helping anyone out, stranger or family, even a little bit may be the best possible way to define one's life.   But however well intentioned, one does not want to trample all over someone's right to build their own meaningful life, or pee in the communal sandbox, we shouldn't be forcing others to change their definition of meaningful to ours.   Nobody gets to decide for someone else, which is perhaps a central political issue.

"  It is a great achievement if we can beautify something, probably the only thing that we can do, considering that every work and effort is a zero sum game. It is especially interesting, that most of the time beautifying something is the same as not doing anything about it ... which brings us back to the need of moving on lightly as above.   "

Zero sum game?   I don't think so.   Depends maybe on how you define cost and benefit.   Kindness and charity are not zero sum in my book, nor is service to others over self.  

"  It is possible that life has a purpose, but it is always unknown, and most people are eager to adapt the attitude of bullies to declare what the purpose of the self is and what the purpose of the other people around is. In practice, most people don't get a meaning to their lives, they just pay the cost of the meanings of others' lives forever.   "

I don't believe that purpose in life is always unknown, unless you're strickly talking about God and religion.   One may not know what God's purpose is, if there is one, but I suspect whatever it is we don't have a say in the matter.   And until I am consulted or made aware of what it is, I think it's best to do the best I can deciding the issue for myself.   Absent and guidance from above, we each have choices to make, and have to live with the consequences.


----------



## Missourian

Forty two.


----------



## April

The Meaning of Life - To Love and be Loved.


----------



## Unkotare

Do you need a threesome for that?


----------



## The Professor

paravani said:


> Sh*t Happens...
> 
> Lake Peigneur sinkhole disaster - YouTube
> 
> Can't you just imagine the telephone conversation with the engineer who miscalculated?
> 
> "Ya hear that loud sucking noise, boy?  That's the sound of your career."
> 
> -- Paravani



I'm not sure what that has to do with sausage or accordion players, but I like it anyway.  And, no, I have NOT been dranking.  OK, Maybe just a bittle lit.

Have a great day and a great new year to follow.  Thank you for all your enjoyable posts.


----------



## anotherlife

Okay, but still, what about those who assign meanings to lives of others around them, by the might of physical power and mental/age power and by threats?  Children and abused adults don't have the opportunity to question that.  Doesn't that become a meaning however imposed and damaging?  And can we undo it effectively?


----------



## skye

"To live is to suffer, to survive is to find some meaning in the suffering." 

Friedrich Nietzsche.-


----------



## Wiseacre

anotherlife said:


> Okay, but still, what about those who assign meanings to lives of others around them, by the might of physical power and mental/age power and by threats?  Children and abused adults don't have the opportunity to question that.  Doesn't that become a meaning however imposed and damaging?  And can we undo it effectively?




I am sure that many people have had their right to decide their own fate or life's meaning taken from them, just as with their freedom and every other human right.   Some never got the chance in the first place, or if they did maybe they lacked the ability one way or another to control their own destiny or their own meaning.   Don't know if an imposed meaning can be effectively undone, might be possible but probably very difficult.   I'm thinking about slaves, or people under the influence of communism such as North Korea, who were never able to decide anything for the themselves.   If they were freed, could they function as a free person and make their own decisions?   It won't be easy.


----------



## Connery

My meanimng of my life  is assigned when  I listen to my inner voice and am true to myself. Without having the courage of my convictions my life would be meaningless.


----------



## Connery

anotherlife said:


> Okay, but still, what about those who assign meanings to lives of others around them, by the might of physical power and mental/age power and by threats?  Children and abused adults don't have the opportunity to question that.  Doesn't that become a meaning however imposed and damaging?  And can we undo it effectively?



 No one can assign a meaning to the very essence of a human being. A soul cannot be dictated to.


----------



## April

Unkotare said:


> Do you need a threesome for that?



 I don't think so, Unky...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Live life to the fullest. Know there will be both joy and pain. Try to help others. Experience your emotions fully. Learn from all that is around you. Be happy. Make others happy.

That is the meaning of life.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## ipaps

paravani said:


> Sh*t Happens...



Agreed. Live is shit. Shit happens.


----------



## midcan5

The article quoted below talks about the distances of our universe, they boggle the human mind.

excerpt December 2012 Harper's Magazine

"...For many reasons, biologists and chemists believe that liquid water is required for the emergence of life, even if that life may be very different from life on Earth. Dozens of candidates for such planets have been found, and we can make a rough preliminary calculation that something like 3 percent of all stars are accompanied by a potentially life-sustaining planet. The totality of living matter on Earth&#8212;humans and animals, plants, bacteria, and pond scum&#8212;makes up 0.00000001 percent of the mass of the planet. Combining this figure with the results from the Kepler mission, and assuming that all potentially life-sustaining planets do indeed have life, we can estimate that the fraction of stuff in the visible universe that exists in living form is something like 0.000000000000001 percent, or one millionth of one billionth of 1 percent. *If some cosmic intelligence created the universe, life would seem to have been only an afterthought. And if life emerges by random processes, vast amounts of lifeless material are needed for each particle of life. Such numbers cannot help but bear upon the question of our significance in the universe."*

'Our Place in the Universe - Face to face with the infinite'  Alan Lightman


----------



## Cenotaph

This is what I believe at the moment: 

Meaning is a human invention. Therefore, the meaning of life is subjective and varies from person-to-person, culture-to-culture, etc. For example, Christians feel that the meaning of life is to glorify their god... whereas nihilists believe that human existence (or really life in general) is ultimately meaningless.

At the end of the day, though, I really do not know. My understanding of the universe is severely limited, and it would be arrogant to say anything with 100% certainty.


----------

